# Worlds most famous cities



## Chains (Apr 15, 2013)

What are the worlds most famous cities? What are the most economically powerful cities in their region?

In my opinion:

Most famous cities -

1. NYC.
2. London.
3. Paris.
4. Tokyo.
5. Sydney.
6. Rio de Janeiro. 
7. Rome.
8. Shanghai.
9. Los Angeles.
10. Chicago.

Most powerful cities in their region -

North America - NYC/Chicago/Toronto
Asia - Tokyo/Shanghai
Oceania - Sydney
South America - Rio/Sao Paolo
Europe - London/Paris

Global - NYC/London/Paris/Tokyo/Sydney

Just post your opinions with some photos. You can also rate the cultural capitals of the world, economic capitals, political capitals etc. Just put a heading above.

Capital city of the world?

London is the capital city of the world. New York is the world in a city.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Los Angeles so low, really? Then in North America Chigago and Toronto instead of LA? in fame?


----------



## Chains (Apr 15, 2013)

^ I didn't rank Toronto or Chicago higher than LA in fame. Los Angeles IS fame.


----------



## Chains (Apr 15, 2013)

Kenny, you're right actually. It shouldn't be so low. It should be Rio is.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

This list is going to vary widely depending on what part of the world someone is from. 

Most Famous:

01. New York
02. London
03. Paris
04. Los Angeles
05. Tokyo
06. Hong Kong
07. Rio de Janeiro
08. Rome
09. Washington
10. Sydney


Most powerful cities in their region:

North America - New York, Los Angeles, Toronto, Mexico City, Chicago
Asia/Pacific - Tokyo, Hong Kong, Seoul, Shanghai, Mumbai
South America - Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro
Europe - London, Paris, Moscow, Istanbul


Global - New York, London, Paris, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Shanghai, Toronto
Cultural capital - Paris, New York, London, Los Angeles
Economic capitals - New York, Tokyo, Los Angeles
Political capitals - Washington, Beijing, Brussels

Capital city of the world? *There isn't one!*


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok analysing all the previous posts I come to the conclusion that Melbourne, Australia is the centre of the Universe....and centre is spelt with the r before the e....Ok I can't help if everywhere else is some damn far away.....


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Another thread city versus city.


----------



## Chains (Apr 15, 2013)

Isaidso, you must not forget Oceania. Several global cities are based there. This isn't a city vs city thread. I thought it was quite a cool thread actually, if I might say so myself


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sydney higher than rome? Everyone knows rome


----------



## Chains (Apr 15, 2013)

Everyone knows Sydney. More people would know of the Sydney Opera House or the Sydney Harbor Bridge than the Colosseum. Or at least a lot of people wouldn't know what the Colosseum is called and they would recognize it from it's face value though.


----------



## Chains (Apr 15, 2013)

Besides, a hell of a lot of people that actually DO know Rome have no idea where it is or that it's a country...


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Bikini Bottom


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

1. Paris
2. Londres
3. Rome
4. Athènes
5. New York
6. Pékin
7. Tokyo
8. Hong Kong
9.Marrakech
10.Le Caire


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Doesn't Amsterdam belong to one of world's most famous cities?? And is this a joke that Marrakech belongs to world's most famous cities...??


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Chains said:


> Besides, a hell of a lot of people that actually DO know Rome have no idea where it is or that it's a country...





Chains said:


> Everyone knows Sydney. More people would know of the Sydney Opera House or the Sydney Harbor Bridge than the Colosseum. Or at least a lot of people wouldn't know what the Colosseum is called and they would recognize it from it's face value though.


 I dont know what world you live on, but I have never met a person who doesnt know the coloseum by its name and who doesn't know where Rome is, but I have met many who dont know the sydney opera house, and I have lived on 3 continents.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Also this is a western world opinion on most popular cities. If you took the whole world I am sure cities like Mecca would be there, as all Muslims know about it


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, in my opinion, Rome is very famous, at least in my country

Even there are English sayings(proverbs) about Rome.
For example, all road lead to Rome, Rome wasn't built in a day and When in Rome, do as the Romans do.

Also, there are lots of movies and TV serioes set in Rome.
For example, Roman Holiday which starred Audrey Hepburn, Gladiator, Ben-Hur and Spartacus etc.

Rome is still one of centers of fashion, new trend and world-class food(italian cuisine)


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

deadhead262 said:


> Also this is a western world opinion on most popular cities. If you took the whole world I am sure cities like Mecca would be there, as all Muslims know about it


Yeah, you got the point.
In my guess, most of ordinary chinese, indian asian don't know about western cities.(You know, the poplation of China is 1.3 billion, the poplation of India is 1.2 billion). I said "*ordinary*", not well-educated people.

In my personal experience, many ordinary americans don't know asian cities, even cities outside of their states in US.(Don't attack me, it was JUST my personal experience in US.)


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Like this list:

01. New York-Agreed
02. London-Agreed although 2 is debatable
03. Paris-Agreed
04. Los Angeles-No, never ever. Even top 10 is debatable, its not hugely well known everywhere.
05. Tokyo-Agreed
06. Hong Kong-Agreed
07. Rio de Janeiro-Debatable
08. Rome-Should be higher
09. Washington-No, not well known outside of USA and parts of Europe, not top 10.
10. Sydney-No, I wouldnt say it is

Mumbai, Mecca, Cairo, Berlin, Shanghai, ect. are all cities you must think about. This is more a list from a American persons perspective.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Denjiro said:


> Doesn't Amsterdam belong to one of world's most famous cities?? And is this a joke that Marrakech belongs to world's most famous cities...??


I'm not sure that the whole world can place Amsterdam on a map precisely. 
And this city does not means so much for the world, it doesn't have its "avatar" (Empire State Building, Eiffel Tower, Coliseum, everybody knows where they are) and its own competence (Haute Couture, luxury and cuisine for Paris, finance and world class melting pot for New York, carnaval for Rio, new tech for San Francisco ...).

By cons, in France, Marrakech is very famous (holidays, many French-Morrocan, most booming city in Morroco).

I would like to add to the lists some cities who may be not the most powerful or "capitol city of the infinity and beyond alpha ++ xoxo umad" but very famous for their history or reputation in the world : 

- Venise and its palaces and love reputation with Paris
- San Francisco, the bay, the bridge, the pyramid, the new technologies, the gays :troll:
- Jerusalem for 3 religions, even if many people don't know where it is, it is a city common to many differents cultures.
- Barcelone in Europe
- Dubai if its insane self-promotion was great the last few years :dunno:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

My List
1.new york city
2.paris
3.london
4.rome
5.moscow
6.berlin
7.tokyo
8.toronto
9.rio del janiero
10.sydney/los angeles


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

isaidso said:


> This list is going to vary widely depending on what part of the world someone is from.
> 
> Most Famous:
> 
> ...


I agree with this list. After all, we are talking about "famous" cities, tops, not all. Not the most influential, economics or such.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

deadhead262 said:


> Like this list:
> 
> 01. New York-Agreed
> 02. London-Agreed although 2 is debatable
> ...


:lol: It is the freekin entertainment capital of the world, we're talking about famous cities here. Have you heard of Hollywood? Disneyland? movie meca of the world? Malibu? the porn industry? Lakers? Olympics? I can go on...


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Kenny said:


> :lol: It is the freekin entertainment capital of the world, we're talking about famous cities here. Have you heard of Hollywood? Disneyland? movie meca of the world? Malibu? the porn industry? Lakers? Olympics? I can go on...


Yeah, on second thought it may be but still a bit lower. I have been there yes.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Chains said:


> Isaidso, you must not forget Oceania.


I didn't forget Oceania. I lumped it in with Asia/Pacific because it's too small to warrant its own category.



Chains said:


> Everyone knows Sydney. More people would know of the Sydney Opera House or the Sydney Harbor Bridge than the Colosseum. Or at least a lot of people wouldn't know what the Colosseum is called and they would recognize it from it's face value though.


Really now. I've never met anyone who doesn't know the Colosseum. No knock against Australia, but you realize that country has a far bigger profile in the UK than it does most other places around the world? Mexico, Russia, and Brazil get equal billing with Australia in Canada and they don't even speak the same language as us. People's lists will vary widely depending on where they are from. 



Chains said:


> Besides, a hell of a lot of people that actually DO know Rome have no idea where it is *or that it's a country...*


Rome is a country? That's news to me. :weird:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Kenny said:


> It is the freekin entertainment capital of the world, we're talking about famous cities here. Have you heard of Hollywood? Disneyland? movie meca of the world? Malibu? the porn industry? Lakers? Olympics? I can go on...


I agree with you regarding Disneyland and Hollywood, but not the rest. Tons of cities have hosted the Olympics. Lakers? Um... that doesn't really translate beyond Canada and the US. Same goes for Malibu and your porn industry. Most people around the world wouldn't know you have a basketball team let alone what they were called.


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

Los Angeles is much more famous and well known than Toronto. Toronto shouldn't even be on the top ten list.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

deadhead262 said:


> Yeah, on second thought it may be but still a bit lower. *I have been there yes.*[/B]


So that is why LA is not as famous... interesting.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

In no order: 

Top known:
New York, Bejing, HK, Paris, London, Mekka, Tokyo.

The Rest cities of the world are are more or less same famous - it depends in which region you are, whats your profession, touristical destination, technological/innovarive powerhouse, political criterias - mentioned in the news, or even religious reasons ... and so on.
So in my opinion cities like
Amsterdam, Shanghai, Sydney, Rio, Moscow, Rome, LA, Berlin, Bankok, Munich, Athens, Medina, Lhasa and many others share the same level of beeing famous.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Amsterdam, Shanghai, Sydney, Rio, Moscow, Rome, LA, Berlin, Bankok, Munich, Athens, Medina, Lhasa and many others share the same level of beeing famous.


Lhasa and Munich are of the same level as Rio, Rome or Moscow, yeah


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd say
Bejing
Berlin
London
Moscow
New York
Paris
Rio
Rome
Sydney
Tokyo


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

alekssa1 said:


> Lhasa and Munich are of the same level as Rio, Rome or Moscow, yeah


Jesus would say: You have eyes but you fail to see


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

1. New York
2. London
3. Tokyo
4. Paris
5. Singapore
6. Hong Kong
7. Rome
8. Sydney
9. Chicago
10. Shanghai
__________________

other famous cities imo:

Moscow, Seoul, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Athens, Toronto


----------



## elvinbuttler (May 2, 2013)

Every one's dream of living in beautiful and popular city. London, Paris, San Francisco, Bangkok, Singapore, Rio de Janeiro, Rome, Tokyo, Dubai, Hong Kong, Sydney and Berlin are some of the most famous and the most beautiful cities in the world. In all these cities, Paris is my all time favourite city. Paris is one of the most visited and also the most wonderful cities on the globe.


----------



## devendra1 (Apr 14, 2010)

citypia said:


> Yeah, you got the point.
> In my guess, most of ordinary chinese, indian asian don't know about western cities.(You know, the poplation of China is 1.3 billion, the poplation of India is 1.2 billion). I said "*ordinary*", not well-educated people.
> 
> In my personal experience, many ordinary americans don't know asian cities, even cities outside of their states in US.(Don't attack me, it was JUST my personal experience in US.)


Yes you are right. Mumbai can be in list but Dubai definately should be because its well known in Asia and Middle east as well as west.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

The thing that has to be asked is:

Are we talking about the most famous city that we as architects, planners, and urban enthusiasts know about, OR are we discussing what's the most famous city with regards to the general population? Perhaps we should be asking our partners and family what they think.

Also it depends greatly on where you live. Your average Joe in America won't have a clue about cities that aren't in America. Many don't even know where Canada or Mexico are let alone knowledge about great cities like Sao Paulo, Moscow or Bangkok. 

http://www.google.com.au/#biw=1680&...qf.&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aGc&fp=b69339dafa16f77c
^^
Anyway here is a good place to start


----------



## @[email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

Hyderabad,india


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

what makes a city famous? :|


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Miami is too a famous city where has huge seaport and luxury ships.


----------



## thanh.jobs (Jul 22, 2013)

o nuoc ngoai gap nhieu dien dan kinh that do, comment du doi



deadhead262 said:


> Like this list:
> 
> 01. New York-Agreed
> 02. London-Agreed although 2 is debatable
> ...


----------

